# Need help Penn squall lever drag 60



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

I am wondering if my squall lever drag 60's are big enough for shark fishing the Galveston surf for sharks I will be yaking baits out they r spooled with 500yards of 80lb braid with about 250 yards of 80lb mono am buying 2 new 9/0 with the advice of a fellow 2 cooler but wondering what everyone's opinion of the LD 60


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Never owned one or used one but have heard good things about them. Sounds like a great set-up to me. Good luck!


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess no one uses them they must not be too great any info would be appreciated


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Gotta give people more than 4hrs to reply....

I have one and love it for shorter drops around the third bar. The higher 4.3 ratio doesn't give you the cranking power of the big reels, but line capacity is good and it doesn't take 30 minutes to reel the rig back in. I'm contemplating picking up another, can't complain about the price.


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

I love my squalls but a new 9/0 is $149 so it seems like everyone here is fond of them I know I will be buying 2 9/0 but there is a 2 speed squall that seems great but a lot more expensive thanks for all the good advice


----------

